# night hunting



## jeffrey22 (Feb 5, 2010)

what is the best equiptment for night hunting varments?


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

i like to use tree stands set up in the woods.a shotgun loaded with no.4 buckshot,flashlight with red film on the lens taped to gun.the rest is like hunting any other time.watch your scent and play the wind.it can happen real fast so be ready.o yeah,calling depends on where u are located.so where are u located?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had successs with a scope mounted spotlight with a red lens. I am thinking about switching to a night vision scope. I prefer a shotgun at night instead of a rifle, but I still use a scope.


----------

